# Doom 3



## RAMAddict (Jul 7, 2004)

Check this **** out:
http://www4.tomshardware.com/hardnews/20040727_052008.html

Look at those damn graphics. To get the best quality graphics you need a new 512MB video card that isen't even out yet. Those graphics are hot.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Uhh..yea...nice comment, but you didn't ask a question.


----------



## vesselle (Feb 17, 2003)

RAMAddict said:


> Check this **** out:
> http://www4.tomshardware.com/hardnews/20040727_052008.html
> 
> Look at those damn graphics. To get the best quality graphics you need a new 512MB video card that isen't even out yet. Those graphics are hot.


um actually, D3 has realtime scalable grafix. in other words, all supported cards will give their owners the same great visuals, from 64mb up to 256mb.

V***V


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

All I can say about this game is......wow. This is the best game I have _ever_ played. I've only played a few single player missions so far, but it's the scariest game I've ever played. You jump whenever a monster comes out....everything about it is awesome, the visuals are amazing, the lighting is everything it was hyped up to be. Multiplayer - only 4 player servers right now, but it's still fun. It's based on original Quake style, rockets don't really do that much damage, and the maps have tons of features...mainly dealing with the lights. Turning out the lights actually makes a huge difference, and you ahve to rely on your flashlight.....I won't babble any more, but this is an amazing game....definitely worth buying.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Personally, I'm going to wait a while until some good mods, maps, and mutators come out. It's got to prove itself more configurable than UT2004 and BFV. All the eyecandy in the world can't make up for lousy gameplay.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

i don't have this game yet, but there is alot of talk all over different boards about this game.......but all i can say is...that it is all good talk about this game......... :up: well thats my 2 cents on this subject..........


----------

